# I like my buddy but I hate his friends



## christa (Mar 24, 2010)

A good buddy that I'm travelin with found out his friend was in town and told him to meet up with us. First one of them showed up, innocently wanting to hang out with other punks in town, then came his girlfriend and now its his two friends. THe girl clucks all day long and the guy is constantly intruding on everything I do. They've taken up all my floor space with packs and content strewn everywhere, sneakily had me buy beer saying they were gonna pay and never even gave a dime. Now I'm no pushover, i gave the kids a chance because of my good buddy but shit just isn't working out. Its been almost two weeks and as every day goes by i get shorter and shorter with them which seems to only drive them closer to my shit. These little vultures won't leave and I can't kick em to tha curb without pissin off my buddy. What the hell do I do?


----------



## Gudj (Mar 24, 2010)

Sometimes you just have to embrace seeming like an asshole. Take your friend aside and tell him that his friends are a bunch of shitheads and it's not good for you for them to be around. That pretty much differs responsibility to him and away from you.

Probably not the best advice, but it's the only way I know how to do it. 
Good luck.


----------



## christa (Mar 25, 2010)

your totally right. and i did, and not suprisingly my buddy backed me up and tried to make it constructive and cool. we'll see if it sinks in, at least they're out bummin off some other poor guys. works for me


----------

